# Puppy in crate at night questions



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

It the second night and the poor little guy is crying!!! He cried last night for about 2 hours. We had to move the crate into the other part of the house so we could sleep. I wore him out playing about 30 minutes before bedtime hoping tonight would be easier. 

He pooped three times today- twice outside and peed numerous times outside and a few times inside. 

We left his water and just a little bit of food in the crate with him.


*Are we doing the right thing? * I feel awful hearing him cry and whimper!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I didnt crate, but I did have my babies in a play pen (like an x-pen) with a bed, pee-pad, food, water & toys at night time when they were very young. (they both sleep in my bed now, but had to 'earn' that right ... ie: until they were old enough to 'hold it' through the night)

It is hard, listening to the crying, but try to stick with it. So long as they cannot hurt themselves on anything, you just need to work through this. It took Dakota a few weeks to learn, but Harley caught on right away. Dakota would cry for maybe 20 minutes or so, and it IS difficult to listen to, but like I said, you need to stick with it.

Good luck!


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks! We all know how bad it sounds to here these little ones cry like they are tortured! We feed him in the crate during the day but he's not used to sleeping there yet... only being 2 nights so far.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm still a newbie here and my little pup has been with us for probably 3 weeks now but I can try and help. I'm sure your puppy misses his littermates. Another thing to consider is that if he has to go potty during the night, he wont want to do it inside his crate. Is he able to leave his bedding area to relieve himself? When my pup was younger, I had his crate door open inside the ex-pen so he could go potty if needed. Now he sleeps all night long without having an accident but we do take up his water about an hour before bedtime. I also don't leave the food out all day long. I feed him on a schedule.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I couldn't bear the crying at night either when I got my little girl. Your baby is so young, its not likely that he is used to sleeping alone. We put the crate on my nightstand and the puppy settled down since it was near me and could see me. That was the trick. Eventually, we moved the crate to the floor near the bed and that is where they still sleep. We do have cuddle time in our bed in the evening before sleep and in the morning after potty.

Its helpful to make sure they have relieved themselves before crating them so you can stick with it. If the crying sounds "frantic", I would take them outside or to the potty pad for a few minutes and then back in the crate.

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Poor little sweet baby, and I know those cries are heartbreaking.

JMM gave some awesome advice on another thread, but I can't find it now.

Mia and Leo are in the living room in an x-pen. Hubby and I have been sleeping in the family room, since we got Mia, so we can see them, and they can sense we are near.

Also, from day one, anytime it was nap time, or night time, I always show them a treat and guide them to their x-pen, and inside they would go, to get their treat. They now associate the x-pen as something good. During the day we leave the door open, and sometimes they will even go in it on there own.

So during the day, throw a treat in there, close the door for 5 minutes or so, and walk away, if the sweet baby doesn't whimper, let the baby out and praise him.

Somehow, let him know that his crate is a great thing. How big is it?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo was crate trained for 10 months. I would probably put your babies crate in your room, he will see you and feel safe and the crying may stop.
Why do you feed him in the crate? I always let Nemo eat normally breakfast lunch and dinner outside the crate.
He was really only in the crate if I went out or at night when we went to bed, I always left water, but not food.
I always made sure he was feed before I left if I went out.
I used the crate as a training method for Nemo, but at 10 months he was fully trained .
He still loved his crate so he would sleep in it , but with the door open. I was just always nervous to feed him a meal in the crate, I always thought he would choke,I know that may not happen, but I am mom so I always think of every possible problem :biggrin: 
Good Luck


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki's crate was on the nightstand next to our bed, and she didn't fuss at all. I never left food and water in the crate overnight. I gave her a snack at bedtime and that was it. I don't think there is any real reason why they need food/water 24/7, especially if you are potty training.

During the day, I crate trained her (for potty training) with a second crate that we placed in the living room. She didn't fuss when she was being crate trained. I made sure she had water, chewie treats, and toys while crated during the day. Once we all got used to each other, she was trained rather quickly and she didn't have to be crated at all during the day. Night crating took a little longer. She now sleeps in the bed with us.

Some folks use an X pen during the day, which is just fine.

The only time Nikki fussed in her night crate was when she'd been spayed and I put a soft e collar on her because I didn't want her to mess with her stitches. She made some very pitiful noises, so I took the collar off and thankfully she didn't touch her stitches.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

OK- Last night when I was on SM searching for similar posts I checked on Jack and he was so distraught. He pooped in his crate and was visibly shaken.

I decided to move the crate in our bedroom where he could see me. He cried for 5 minutes and went to sleep!!!!!


I was so proud of myself! We got a peaceful night sleep (after 1am).


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (JackStraw @ Dec 30 2008, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695621


> OK- Last night when I was on SM searching for similar posts I checked on Jack and he was so distraught. He pooped in his crate and was visibly shaken.
> 
> I decided to move the crate in our bedroom where he could see me. He cried for 5 minutes and went to sleep!!!!!
> 
> ...


AWww I am SOoooooo happy to hear this... :biggrin: 
What great news and YES be proud of yourself :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Hang in there! You're doing very well.

I don't remember how old Jack is, but if he's little and young, IMO, I think it's important to ensure food & water is available. Also, IMO, feeding in or out of the crate is just fine; it's whatever you find is best for you and Jack.

We put fosters in a crate in our bedroom at night. Our 2 girls sleep on the bed with us. Our most recent foster, a cute little 9-mo-old stinker named Bo, cried pitifully and we were sure we wouldn't get a wink of sleep. However, we didn't give in, and never had trouble after the first night.

Does Jack cry as soon as you put him in the crate for the night? Or is he waking up during the night and crying? If he's waking up to cry, there may be something wrong. Just as Tamizami said, you may wish to get up, take Jack outside to potty, bring him back in, put him in the crate and go back to bed.

I promise it will get easier!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (JackStraw @ Dec 30 2008, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695621


> OK- Last night when I was on SM searching for similar posts I checked on Jack and he was so distraught. He pooped in his crate and was visibly shaken.
> I decided to move the crate in our bedroom where he could see me. He cried for 5 minutes and went to sleep!!!!!
> I was so proud of myself! We got a peaceful night sleep (after 1am).[/B]


HURRAH!
So you just cleaned up the poop (without any scolding), gave him a clean blanket and he was happy?


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 30 2008, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695635


> Hang in there! You're doing very well.
> 
> I don't remember how old Jack is, but if he's little and young, IMO, I think it's important to ensure food & water is available. Also, IMO, feeding in or out of the crate is just fine; it's whatever you find is best for you and Jack.
> 
> ...


He cries right when we put him in the crate. He was quiet the entire night!!!

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 30 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695637


> QUOTE (JackStraw @ Dec 30 2008, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695621





> OK- Last night when I was on SM searching for similar posts I checked on Jack and he was so distraught. He pooped in his crate and was visibly shaken.
> I decided to move the crate in our bedroom where he could see me. He cried for 5 minutes and went to sleep!!!!!
> I was so proud of myself! We got a peaceful night sleep (after 1am).[/B]


HURRAH!
So you just cleaned up the poop (without any scolding), gave him a clean blanket and he was happy?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, lord no- no scolding. We coddled him and cleaned him up with some wipes. It was like your little child being sick and throwing up in his bed. You can't punish that. 

We've been fortunate so far with the potty training- he's gone outside to poop every time except once. Now his peeing is different. He pees a tee tiny bit here and there- we think it's territory marking. It's really hard to see when he pees outside because he's so small. I feel under is belly to see if its wet.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Yeh, sweet little Jack!!! What a caring and loving parent you are!!

I too keep food and water available at all times.....I'm starting to pick up on the times each of them are eating, and will eventually have set times...but while they are so young, I just want to make sure it's available to them, when they need it.

You did so much better then me and hubby with are earlier Malt babies....they would whimper...and in the bed they came with us. Hubby even took the headboard and all away, and just layed the boxspring and mattress on the floor, and made Kara a little ramp, as she had luxating patellas, and it made it so much easier for her to get in an out of the bed.

I can't wait till they both can sleep with us....nothng like the warmth they give you, when they lay fast asleep.

Give lots of kisses to that sweet little boy Jack for all of us!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (JackStraw @ Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695644


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 30 2008, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695637





> So you just cleaned up the poop (without any scolding), gave him a clean blanket and he was happy?[/B]


Oh, lord no- no scolding. We coddled him and cleaned him up with some wipes. It was like your little child being sick and throwing up in his bed. You can't punish that. 

We've been fortunate so far with the potty training- he's gone outside to poop every time except once. Now his peeing is different. He pees a tee tiny bit here and there- we think it's territory marking. It's really hard to see when he pees outside because he's so small. I feel under is belly to see if its wet.[/B][/QUOTE]
I just *knew* that would be your clean-up-the-poop answer! :biggrin: 

You really don't want Jack marking in your house. That smell will encourage him to do it again and again. Have you ever heard of belly bands for little boy dogs? it's a band of material that goes around the dog's middle. For the ones I make, you stick a feminine pad to the inside, wrap the band around the belly, ensuring you've put the pad over the end of the shaft, and velcro the band over the dog's back. When you go outside, you simply unvelcro the band. If the pad is wet, you peel it out, toss it away, and replace it with a new one. Other bands use no pad. All bands are completely washable.

Belly bands are not a solution to potty training for Jack; they're merely a stop-gap to save your house while you're training. Sometimes when older dogs are brought into rescue, the belly bands can be a long-term or lifelong thing.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, he sounds so incredibly cute...I can't stand it!! . :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Did your vet let you know where outside Jack is allowed? Right now, both my Mia and Leo are restricted only to our yard, which is fenced in. I still now, keep them on a lead, because the little buggers always want to go, where I don't want them...

The reason they are restricted as they both have not completed their full series of shots. Mia has one left, which is her rabies, and Leo, has a couple more to go through.

They restricted us, as you have to be careful, when they are not fully protected and may be in an area where another pet may have been, which was sick.

Also, don't let little Jack put anything in his mouth from the yard, as we were told, it could cause internal parasites.

Sorry, , don't mean to scare you...but I think it's better to be overly cautious until they've had all their vaccinations.

Hugs to Jack.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

When i first got Bianca.. everytime I put her in her playpen she would cry.. the only way I got her to sleep and be quiet.. and I felt mean doing it but it worked.. was when i was getting ready for bed and I heard her crying.. i stayed out of sight (i still have to do that for the most part because she will whine a little if she sees me when she is in her playpen) and di deepened my voice and i said Bianca go to sleep.. she would immediately get quiet.. if she started up again I would say GO TO SLEEP in a deep stern voice. The first nite I probably had to do that like 20 times. The second nite maybe 10 times.. and by the 3rd or fourth nite she didnt cry at all. Now when i put here in there.. she immediately gets down into her blankets and gets comfy because she knows she is going to be in there for a while. 

I try to only put her in there when she is going to be in there for a while (overnight sleeping.. when i go to work in the morning) She does have food and water in there and she has a peepad.. but I feed her outside of the bed as well. Also i used to have the bed out in my living room and it was hard when i would leave.. especially when i had people like my mom because bIanca would be in the bed.. quiet.. and my mom would be leaving with me to go shopping or something and my mom would say "bye baby.. grandma will see you later. its ok bye bye baby" which would get bianca all worked up and crying again" What you have to do is when you leave.. either for the day or leave for the night to sleep.. just matter of factly say Its time for bed.. mommy will see you later.. and then just leave.... that always works for me.

janie


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Jack's gotten a lot better the last few nights. For two nights in a row, he slept from 12am- 7:30am. Last night we went to bed at 11pm and he woke up at 4:30am and I took him out to potty. I put him back in the crate and he slept til 7:30am.


Pretty good. I try to keep him in the crate some parts of the day while I'm in and out of the room. He's been good but he's also whined a lot.


----------

